

2013 Conferences to Look Forward To - scubasteve

Hey all,<p>Just wanted to create a list of technology/developer focused conferences I should be looking out for and planning to attend for 2013 (PyCon, RailsConf, CES, etc).
======
scubasteve
So far here's what I've seen:

Language Specific

======================

PyCon <https://us.pycon.org/2013/registration/>

$600 + $150/training

March 13-17th

Big Data

=======================

Hadoop Summit

<http://hadoopsummit.org/amsterdam/register/>

~ $1750

March 20-21st

Game Dev

========================

Game Developers Conf

<http://www.gdconf.com/>

$?

March 25-29th

Hosting

========================

HostingCon

<http://www.hostingcon.com/>

$399-$599 (depends on when you register)

June 17-19

Web Performance

========================

Velocity

<http://velocityconf.com/velocity2013/>

$?

June 18-20th

Open Source

========================

OSCON

<http://www.oscon.com/oscon2013>

July 22 - 26th

Startup

========================

Microconf

<http://www.microconf.com/>

$?

Date: Unknown

Other

========================

CES

[http://www.cesweb.org/Conference-Program/Conference-
Pricing....](http://www.cesweb.org/Conference-Program/Conference-Pricing.aspx)

$1300

Jan 8-11th

------
nycacorp
For Web performance you have Velocity in Santa Claria in June 2013 For
OpenSource you have another Orielly conference OSCON For project management
you have Atlasian's annual conference For Web Hosting you have HostingCon in
Aug usually in Austin For Gaming its GDC (Game Developers Conference) in
Austin and San Fran (i think)

Just depends what your looking for.

------
tnorthcutt
Microconf. No date announced yet.

~~~
scubasteve
Very cool, thanks for this. I've never heard of MicroConf before. Looks like
2012 had some interesting speakers. Looking forward to seeing when this takes
place next year.

Edit: Link to MicroConf: <http://www.microconf.com/>

------
bmelton
Pycon is in March, 2013 in Santa Clara, CA, but you might've just missed the
early bird registration.

~~~
scubasteve
Yup, looks like it. The regular rate isn't too bad though.

For reference:

<https://us.pycon.org/2013/registration/>

